
Building a Live Data Visualization in 4 Days Using Redis Pub/Sub - jhk727
https://heapanalytics.com/blog/engineering/data-virtualization-redis
======
jhk727
Hey all, author here. This project was a fun demonstration of the versatility
of Redis. Happy to answer any questions.

~~~
sap1enz
Hey! Maybe I'm missing something, but why do you need to lock Kafka consumers?
You can run multiple consumers within the same consumer group and get built-in
high-availability (partition rebalancing when one consumer goes down)

------
leetbulb
uBlock and DNSBL is blocking heapanalytics.com

had to view on VM :)

~~~
wumms
AdAway also blocks it. Read here:
[https://outline.com/T2x8Pg](https://outline.com/T2x8Pg)

